# Pail feeding through cover ?



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

For those of you who individually pail feed through the top cover I am interested to know how the feeder and plugged bung hole do in the weather. Do the pails leak rain water into hive? Also I see most who feed though top cover also winter indoors. Would the top cover with plug leak water in if colonies are wintered outdoors? I am trying to get away with using so many empty supers for feeding.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We use telescoping covers and feed through the innercover hole. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

https://youtu.be/dRlVBVb6v6U

I use the plastic plug which seal the hole pretty tight.


----------



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

We currently also do what you do Roland. I am assuming you use a empty box to go around your pail feeder, below your telescopic lid. 
Like Ian has done in his operation. No extra boxs. I guess my thoughts are to marry the traditional telescopic lid, innercover, feeder, and extra box with Ians method. Remove extra box and put hole in telescopic cover. Feed through both lid and innercover. My main concern is the hole in the lid leaking water in during winter. As snow builds up and melts off all winter that hole could be an issue. This next season I will try a few hives and see how it goes.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Tna- let me know how your test makes out. If I could get rid of the empty feeder boxes it would save me tons of work and free up equipment. As it stands now I have to empty deep honey super frames to get the boxes to feed. Then put them back in after feeding is done. Don't have spare $$ for dedicated feeder boxes.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

No empty box. Less is more.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Roland are you saying you just remove the telescoping covers and just feed on the inner covers w/o boxes surrounding? I have quite a few duck cloth inner covers might be issues with rain. So tna's plan might be best for me...


----------



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

Interesting Roland. I also would like more details. What material are your inner covers? Do you wax dip or paint them so they can handle the rain ect?


----------



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

Clayton my other idea was to just use tin to make a rigid rain sheild that would go on inner cover. It still adds another piece of equipment but much easier to store. Add cheaper then boxs.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

TNA prefer the hole in the telescoping cover method. The issue I see is after the hole is cut you need to stop rain maybe syrup too from getting between the metal of the cover and the wood beneath. If the metal could be glued down I think it would work well. Any idea of a glue that would bond the two and last years?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Clayton
I sometimes wonder if we might be too particular. I have seen top bar hives with three boards across the top and you know some water goes in through the seams of the boards. I wonder if the bees just don't avoid those leaks or propolus them up? I know when I put a quart jar on the inter cover, they will have it propolized in a day. I am new though.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I have been using the migratory cover with feeding hole just like Ian. I also plug hole with a plastic plug. Mine are red and the bees propolise them. Never had any leaking issues.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't think leaking is my concern equipment longevity is. I don't want rain trapped between the metal and the wood below to cause rot. My newest telescoping covers are 17 yrs old and in very excellent shape still as I put allot of work in there construction made 100 of them that year. I am a firm believer in taking good care of my equipment to get max life from it. So need a good glue to keep water from getting trapped.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone have a source for plugs in the US?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Clayton
Something along the line of this?
https://www.plumbingsupply.com/pvc.html#plug

https://www.grainger.com/category/p...lumbing/ecatalog/N-r49?searchSortKey=priceAsc
gww


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes thanks just found caps at home depot and Lowes just like those you posted.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

TNA said:


> For those of you who individually pail feed through the top cover I am interested to know how the feeder and plugged bung hole do in the weather. Do the pails leak rain water into hive? Also I see most who feed though top cover also winter indoors. Would the top cover with plug leak water in if colonies are wintered outdoors? I am trying to get away with using so many empty supers for feeding.


We have typically wintered in double deeps, and with the amount of winter rain we get, interspersed with frosts, I dont want holes in the lids. We use telescoping covers because of the incessant heavy rains that Vancouver Island is famous for over the winter. To get away from empty boxes around feeders, our top has a frame feeder. No need for empty boxes, and I can still have my telescoping cover without a hole in the lid.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

grozzie
It is nice to be able to slam 3 gal on in one feeding though. A side question, Do you winter with a frame feeder in the top box or do you have to remove frames to feed and then put them back when the hive is closed up for winter?
Thanks
gww


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Clayton Huestis said:


> Anyone have a source for plugs in the US?


try these caplugs
www.caplugs.com/series/Tapered_Caps_and_Plugs/1252.html


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Our innercovers are made out of 3/8" tongue and groove wood, with a 3/4" rim. The center hole fits a bee escape. The physical dimensions are identical to Kelly's, but use wood, not plywood. The 3/8" boards are thru nailed, and bent over, to the 3/4" rim with a gap between them to allow them to swell when they get wet. After 40 years, they get wax covered and don't swell so much.

Crazy Roland


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

gww said:


> Do you winter with a frame feeder in the top box or do you have to remove frames to feed and then put them back when the hive is closed up for winter?


We just leave the feeders in the top box. Come spring if we want to put some syrup on, feeders are there ready to go.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

All of our hives have frame feeders in the top box, year around.
The next question is; Do you place the feeders to the inside of the pallet or the outside?
If your feeders are on the inside (away from you) then feeding is simply a matter of sliding the lid toward you a few inches and filling the feeder.
We have our feeders on the outside.
We believe that this provides a dead air space (insulation) to the outside and allows the bees to cluster closer to the inside of the pallet for better wintering.


----------



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I will try out a few over the next season and see if any stick.


----------



## TNA (Jan 7, 2018)

To update what I did. I placed pail feeders directly on top of unpainted plywood inner covers with the lid placed on top of feeder pail to give some pertection. No box around pail. We got rain and snow several times and inner covers look fine. I plan to continue this. No added equipment. Easy and simple.


----------



## 123tomt (Jan 23, 2019)

I put these in feeder holes 

https://www.ferguson.com/product/knock-out-1-12-in-test-cap-o33460/_/R-4221185


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

From ML.... https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-al...ring/nuc-boxes/1-frac12-quot-3-81-cm-cap-plug


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

For the beekeepers that pail feed what is a good long lasting pail feeder?
I was even thinking a metal tin type just not sure .
I'm afraid Arizona heat will dry out the plastic type


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I would lean toward these
https://honeyhouse-supply.myshopify.com/products/feeder-pail-2-5-gallon


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Paragon in Irving Park ,Ill. We use 2 gallon, with a metal handle.

Crazy Roland


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Roland said:


> Paragon in Irving Park ,Ill. We use 2 gallon, with a metal handle.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Thanks for your response,
Do you use a plug screen? Or?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

azbees said:


> I would lean toward these
> https://honeyhouse-supply.myshopify.com/products/feeder-pail-2-5-gallon


You are going to have 25# hanging on a plastic handle that's been in the sun for a couple months not good.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Jim - read "metal handle"

AZ - we weld in a piece of SS screen.

Crazy Roland


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Flyer Jim said:


> You are going to have 25# hanging on a plastic handle that's been in the sun for a couple months not good.


That link /website has picture of plastic handle and metal handle. I may just make my own in the end. I like the twist cap on those just not sure I need it. I have seen the SS screen as a plug so you would remove and refill. I don't want to remove the whole lid.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Roland how do you refill your pail?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Roland said:


> Jim - read "metal handle"
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Roland


I agree it should be metal.....but the picture he shows is plastic.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Make that Paragon pail MELROSE PARK, Il. my bad. The factory does not deal direct. Talk to Dee at BASCO https://bascousa.com/

That particular pail has a lid that is easy to remove. The pails can be washed and staked for storage.

Crazy Roland


----------

